# corner steadies



## 91777 (May 1, 2005)

Having now lost my motorhome "virginity" - spent last night in the new beast and am hooked. One question though - the mh doesn't have corner steadies and does sway significantly in the wind. It has fittings in place to fix steadies - are these worthwhile, are they easy to fit, how much are they and finally where's best to get them?


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Dealer charged me £150 to fit to my new A-T Apache. Very solid job and definitely worthwhile.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi lloydj,

Corner steadies won't help with the swaying due to wind (suggest you cut down on the beans :lol: ).

Corner steadies can be of help when you’re inside moving around.

I was going to fit these to mine, but have not found the need, as you have the Fiat chassis the same as mine, it might be worth trying it out for a while before spending money.


Homer........Rob


----------



## 91777 (May 1, 2005)

:roll: I should have seen that one coming!!!

Maybe I'll just get an awning for the wife and she can sleep in that.....
She was the one concerned about the swaying anyway - do the steadies cut that down or is it just a fact of life. I found it quite relaxing


----------



## Yorky (May 10, 2005)

I agree with Rob, give it some time before spending money on something that after a while you will probably never use, mine have almost rusted into the up position.
Give yourself a chance to find your "Sealegs" and then decide.
There is one school of thought that if the wind is very strong having jack legs down could put an undue strain on the chassis giving it a twisting motion, better to let it roll like a boat. regards Eddie.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Very friendly here, as I agree with Morton, I was working on a response while Morton posted, here is that post.

Only my opinion, but I would say no, the thing is, corner steadies when raised, take some load off the suspension, therefore, when you walk inside it is more stable.

With any high wind the vehicle is likely to sway, in fact personally, I would be concerned if it didn’t, the suspension moves up and down allowing a lot of the force of wind to dissipate.


I could be talking %$$£^% but as I said it is only my opinion, someone may come along and shoot me down, but I’m okay with that.


Try the motorhome again when there is no wind, you will be surprised how stable these motorhomes are, without the use of corner steadies, good luck and have fun, was down your way in my motorhome last weekend.


Homer…….Rob


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Sorry Eddie, I didn't notice your name at the bottom, used your nickname instead. :wink: 


Homer....Rob


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Hiya lloydj!

First off, is your M.Home overloaded, or is the suspension suspect?
Both of these will make it sway more than it should - but you would really feel it when driving - especially when cornering, or when a heavy goes by a bit close.

If alls well, in no time at all you wont even notice it. We have a "Nuevo", it has a long overhang and is not fitted with steadies, sure it moves but after all it is a mobile unit!


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

hello 


We have never used ours. They are just another job to do when its raining or you want to get an early start. Forget to wind them in & you have a huge problem.



Motorhomer


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Seems as though there are a lot like me, don't use mine either and have been contemplating removing them.
peedee


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Sorry to upset the applecart but whenever possible I always roll down the steadies. We've got a fixed rear bed and you really notice the difference with or without them if you decide to get down to it in the middle of the night.

Plus there's the use of the bathroom/shower, and just general walking about - it all has an effect on overall movement of the van.

I'd say if there were points for the steadies to be installed, then they're obviously going to be of assistance. As for the time it takes to put them down and pull them back up again - all of 30 seconds!


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Hi,
I personally dont use the ones fitted ,I find that it does not matter up or down the wind still blows the van about. I dont think I would have them retro fitted, ours came as a part of the vehicle plus they are a pain every time you move the van keep winding them up and down. (I know the cordless drill trick, still cant be bothered!).
Malc


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

...if you get down to what Stormy?


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

We have an Alko chassis on our Peugeot based Suntor EB with an overall length of 7.25m
I estimate we have an overhang from the centre of the rear wheel of 2m

When stationary we do rock and roll and quite violently in a high wind such as we had about 3 weeks ago in France. It is very stable when driven.
I would think very carefully before fitting corner steadies as having been without up to now it is likely I would rarely use them. Additionally they would take up some of the weight allowance. What would they displace when everything we already carry is essential?


----------



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

We always use our steadies, wind them down until they just touch the ground. Management even commented on the difference they make when down because the kitchen is at the back.

They have been used on caravans for years and I am not aware in 30+ yrs of caravanning of hearing of twisted chassis from them.

If it is the speed of putting them down and up then use a cheap battery operated drill. I use one for winding up but prefer to put them down by hand to keep the tensions the same.

Hope this helps!

John :wink:


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

*Steadies*

Hi,

I have "Steadies" fitted to my A Class Bel Air. I don't think it makes any difference in high wind. Where we find the difference, is when you move about the van. Most obvious when one of us is in the the shower at the back of the van and the other at the front. The steadies prevent the van from bouncing around. I always lower mine. It only takes a couple of minutes. One thing I do to remind me they are down, is attach a lebel to the removable steering wheel, so when clip the wheel back on I get a reminder to wind the steadies back up.

Happy Camping.

Anyone going to York look out for us in a Swift Bel Air 730 free tea and beer to all!!!!! 8O

Stewart :lol:


----------



## 90473 (May 1, 2005)

I always use the 'factory' fitted steadies. They're great for that final, microscopic, level adjustment.

More importantly, unless you've been lucky enough to spawn a delicate, ballerina like child who flutters effortlessly on gossamer, butterfly wings, unlike my teenage, 6' tall, muscle bound, adolescent rhinocerous son, who, when entering our m/home is a very close approximation of a demolition wrecking ball, *then* that's when corner steadies really are worth consideration.

Hope this helps :!:


----------



## crissy (May 15, 2005)

Not all steadies need winding - ours have a lever that you pull to unslot them from the holder and then lower and push the lever in to fix. Takes seconds (until one occasionally decides to get stuck - then it's the hammer and WD40!!). I always put a bit of wood under the foot if the ground is soft.
Chris


----------



## Yorky (May 10, 2005)

John
The reason you don't hear of twisted chassis on towed caravans from corner steadies is because there is one on all four corners not just the back. Regards Eddie


----------



## 90473 (May 1, 2005)

I'm really just curious as to the evidence supporting this chassis bending theory.

Do the manufacturers know this as lots of m/homes come with corner steadies fitted as standard equipment.

Surely, they simply do what they are designed for, ie steady the corners (regardless of how many are fitted). The bulk of the vehicles weight is still taken by the suspension components and any 'flex' will be transmitted throughout the chassis, not just the rear corner extremities.


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

If the M/Home manufacturer considers the van needs steadies, they would be fitted during manufacture, If YOU require steadies and they are not fitted - fit them!! (ensuring that the van has suitable jacking points first).


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

If I was anticipating a wind strong enough to twist the chassis, I'd be hunkered down in a bunker somewhere a long way away!


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Hi
All CI motorhomes are fitted with the camping car package which I was told did away with the need for corner steadies

Regards
Richard/Mary


----------



## Bryanor (May 9, 2005)

Crawling under my Swift 520 today, I discovered that the steadies (that I have never felt the desire to use) are fixed directly to the floor of the washroom and wardrobe; surely they should be attached to the chassis?


----------



## 90473 (May 1, 2005)

Sorry bry, can't enlighten you on the location points, but it certainly solves the twisting chassis problem :?


----------



## Yorky (May 10, 2005)

Sorry I must apologise for my misleading statement "Twisted chassis".
What actually happens "In some cases" is the wind acts like a fulcrum on the body twisting the vehicle, a possible outcome of this is "Not always" is the possibility of the body to chassis mountings becoming loose or distorted. One end of the vehicle is alowed to move and flex freely ie the front with go jacks and the other end is resticted from moving because of the jacks thereby putting a strain and possible twist on the chassis and it associated fittings. The taller the van the greater the fulcrum. Of course we are talking very strong winds here.
Regards Eddie


----------



## 91777 (May 1, 2005)

So no conclusive answer to my question then? :? - opinion seems to me pretty divided and I think I'll wait a while and see how we get on. Thanks for all the advice

Lloyd


----------



## Yorky (May 10, 2005)

Bryanor
Regarding your corner steady's being fastened directly to the vehicle floor, this is just the situation where severe damge would occur if your jacks were down in a high wind. With 3 1/2 tons rolling about it would probably rip your floor out, at very least damage it. I don't know how long you have had the vehicle but if you have had it from new go back to Swift with it.
This may be a warning to all other Swift owner who have vans with corner steady's to check them out.
Regards, Eddie


----------



## Bryanor (May 9, 2005)

Eddie

My Swift is a 1999, bought secondhand. To give Swift the benefit of the doubt, the steadies could have been fitted by the dealer or even a previous owner.

As I said, I don't use them as the slight motion in high winds I find very restful!

Bryan


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

I loved Ken G's description


> unless you've been lucky enough to spawn a delicate, ballerina like child who flutters effortlessly on gossamer, butterfly wings, unlike my teenage, 6' tall, muscle bound, adolescent rhinocerous son, who, when entering our m/home is a very close approximation of a demolition wrecking ball


Our last motorhome accommodated two of these rhinos (apart from sylphlike Sue and fatty me), and steadies were absolutely essential!!!

Our new motorhome, accommodating the aforementioned sylphlike Sue and now-not-quite-so-fatty me doesn't seem to need them. It must all be down to the occupants? :?:


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

When we had the VW T4 we tended to use the corner steadies when on firm ground, didnt make much difference on soft !
Since we have had the Boxer we havnt used,, I put it down to the rear leaf springs instead of the VWs coil. 
The Corner Steadies on our van are welded to the towbar and act as a support for my _SpareLine
_


----------



## 89411 (May 22, 2005)

arthur has steadies and it does make a difference but it depends on how you will use your van - if you are wildcamping it is probably b est not to use them just in case you need to move quick :roll: 
if on site it depends how much you intend to move! :?


----------



## Brambles (May 12, 2005)

Hi all,
Go on let me throw in my tuppence worth as well.

I too had a lot of swaying on my 1st night - then I checked my tyre pressures which is opening another can of worms as to what it should be. 
After inflating the tyres to the 'correct' pressure the swaying was remarkably reduced. 

I have actually fitted steadies, the vertical wind down type and it does make a difference but to be honest any swaying does not bother me, but my wife prefers them down. However it is very useful to get that final micro adjustment for levelling. Do not expect steadies to make your van rock solid, they just don't. I would only fit steadies to the chassis and not the wooden floor. Just think of the damage if you were to drive off. Also if a wheel was to sink in mud you could put tremendous strain on the wooded floor.

To remind me they are down I sling the winding handle in front of the driving pedals as a reminder. 

Jon.


----------



## Dudger (May 1, 2005)

Very "After the fact" with this response - however
The thing with any corner steady (Especially if retrofitted) is that it should be weaker than the Chasis its fixed to - this is the case with caravan ones, and it applies to motorhomes too due to the added risk of driving off with them down. They are steadies as long as you dont wind them past the suspension range of the vehicle (Including when its blown by the wind) - any more and they become structural supports and should bend/break before damaging the mount. If they are correctly mounted to the van floor then they must be so weak as to not be worth while - hence i would guess they have been retrofitted in error.
It is possible to mount very strong units to all four corners of a beamed/ladder chasis and actually lift the vehicle for levelling - this is sometimes done on self builds. However the problem arises that in strong winds something has to give so either the van tips over or the steadies dig holes in the ground, or your van collapses 8O 
So at the end of the day if you decide u want to use em - check that they are correctly mounted, appropriate strength, and wind em in during a gale.  

Dave.
PS maybe didnt make it clear that the suspension is what allows a van to stay upright during severe winds, due to it 'giving' and damping the sway - exactly like when driving. - removing the suspension with steadies can be a problem.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I remember seeing my corner steadies when I boight the M/H acouple of years ago, never looked for them since.

KEN


----------



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ken, 

I know the problem. Have you tried 'Specsavers'.

John :wink:


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I can't find them either, I wonder why?

Ken


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

I bought a pair of axle stands from Lidl for under a tenner.
I use them on my Hymer on a Ducato chassis. 2 pieces od marine ply prevent sinking in soft ground.
My wife's cousin, a former aircraft engineer invented a powered system which was fitted to all 4 corners of his Bedford CF and when you powered them up they would level themselves.
He sadly died about 23 years ago when I was still using my Carawagon.
He did licence the patent but I don't know to whom, his name was Mervyn Williams, maybe a trace on tinternet will help.


----------



## hammy96 (May 1, 2005)

*Corner Steadies*

We have had corner steadies on the last three vans we have had and do find that they stop the movement when walking about we also use a heavy duty motor cycle chain on each one for added security some thing else for the would be thief to think about
John :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

I find that they stop the toilets on campsites from wobbling :lol: 
Phil.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I haven't got steadies fitted to my nuevo but there was a good 'tenner for a tip' in the latest MMM.... 

After winding down the steadies, lay the wheelbrace over the clutch/brake/gas pedals, this should remind you to wind 'em back up again before departure!

pete.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Haven't got any on mine. It was one of the selling points as far as my son was concerned as it used to be his job to wind the ones on the caravans we had.


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

try a CARAVAN sales place or a firm called '[email protected] they do mail order Main place is somewhere O/Side Sheffield

Try turning the van to face the wind its cheaper


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

wow Petec you've got a lot of leters after your name - obvously a well travelled type :wink: 

It is as you say much cheaper to turn the van into the wind, alternatively find a nice big tugger and hide behind him. or some trees - anything to act as a baffle for the winds

it's all part of the joys of m'homing :roll: 

8)


----------



## Arv (Jan 11, 2021)

bigfoot said:


> I bought a pair of axle stands from Lidl for under a tenner.
> I use them on my Hymer on a Ducato chassis. 2 pieces od marine ply prevent sinking in soft ground.
> My wife's cousin, a former aircraft engineer invented a powered system which was fitted to all 4 corners of his Bedford CF and when you powered them up they would level themselves.
> He sadly died about 23 years ago when I was still using my Carawagon.
> He did licence the patent but I don't know to whom, his name was Mervyn Williams, maybe a trace on tinternet will help.


Hi Bigfoot, that was my dad, be good to connect

Arvon Williams

[email protected]


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

It maybe isn't a good idea to leave your email up there on an open forum Arv. You might want to contact vs-admin to see if they can remove it. 

Unfortunately that's an old post n bigfoot hasn't been around since 2012.

So, are you involved with the self-levelling invention?

I saw someone in Córdoba trying to use theirs (I assume new to them). After seeing the MH raised to its maximum only to crash to the ground (several times - slow learners!) I vowed I would never have the system!


----------

